# Bushmaster Varmint Special Report



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

The rifle has a 24 in stainless 1 in 9 twist barrel and Nitrex TR2, 4-20X50 scope. I attached a photo of the rifle and of the 200 yard target. I shot several 3 shot groups at 200 yards prior to this last group, they averaged between 3/4 in and 1 in. With a younger shooter running the trigger, I have no doubt the rifle is capable of even better accuracy. The ammo is Ultramax remanufactured 68 gr hollowpoint.

I shot 3 shot groups because I have never got 5 to 10 shots at a coyote.

The rifle is "off the rack", no upgrades. Hopefully this dispells the thought that an AR-15 isn't accurate.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice rig, nice group.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That is a GOOD LOOKING gun. You cant find a better tool for coyote hunting.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet gun and group. Anyone who doubts the accuracy of todays AR's must still be living in a cave and throwing rocks at wooly mammoths.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking rig.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice rig, If you can shoot as well at a coyote as ya did on paper you won't need the 5-10 shots.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Great looking rig and a real shooter ! Should have no problems in the yote killing dept !


----------

